# Mt Isolation



## Anonymous (Sep 26, 2002)

Any suggestions on the best way to do Mt. Isolation. Rocky Branch or Davis Path? We are planning on making it a two day event.  Best spot to camp?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RJ (Sep 26, 2002)

The standard one-day approach to Isolation is to go up Glen Boulder to Davis Path and then out Rocky Branch. However, since you are doing it as a two-day trip, you have several options.

What might determine which route you take will be where you camp for the night? The closest campsite to Isolation is a designated campsite just north of the junction of the Isolation Trail (both east & west) and the Davis Path. You will see a sign on the trail indicating where to camp.

Having done the Davis Path, I doubt you want to start from US 302 and head north to Isolation. It's a good 8 or 9-hour hike to the campsite I mentioned. Therefore, you might consider going up Glen Boulder or Boott Spur to the Davis Path and make camp at the designated campsite and then continue to Isolation. 

There is also a shelter on the Rocky Branch Trail that might be another option. I'm not a big fan of shelters, so I personally would opt for the campsite.

You can also make camp at the Nauman tentsite by the Mizpah hut and hike to Isolation, but it is a long day up and back.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 27, 2002)

First off, I "second" everything RJ said.

If I were doing the trip, it would depend on: a) how much time I had to hike on each of the two days, and b) what else I wanted to take in. 

If you camp out near the intersection of Davis and Isolation (say coming by Rocky Branch on the way up) you could add Boot Spur and/or Mt. Washington on your way out (depending on your interest in those peaks, and the weather outlook).  On the other hand, you could skip the higher trails and come out via the Davis path or the Dry River Wilderness if you were ready for an ambitious second day.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 2, 2002)

*Mt. Isolation*

Thanks Pedxing and RJ for your response.

Our plan was to make the trip as easy as possible as we have several new backpackers with us.  Our plan is: day one - begin at Rocky Branch on route 16.  Hike to the junction of Rocky Branch and Isolation Trail, pitch tents and leave the bulk of our gear. Then, follow Isolation trail North to Davis Path to summit Mt. Isolation and return to camp via the same route.  Day 2 hike back down Rocky Branch to route 16.  This looks like the shortest route, albeit the initial hike in to the junction of Rocky Branch and Isolation looks quite steepIs it O.K. to camp in this area (junction of Rocky Branch and Isolation Trail).  What about the Rocky Branch Shelter #2 - is this still there?.  Is this a workable plan?


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Oct 2, 2002)

*Camping near Isolation - Rocky Branch junction*

Last I was there Rocky Branch Shelter #2 was still in good shape, have heard nothing about it being removed.  Also there was a primitive campsite along the Rocky Branch Trail just before it crosses Rocky Branch.

Day one will be roughly 3.7 miles with a full pack and 6 miles with a much lighter one.  Day two will be a piece of cake.


----------

